# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Dr Lewenburg's formula

## gman40

Has anyone used this formula with success?  The application of this is crazy where you need to apply it 5x's a day.  

Please let me know your honest thoughts.

----------


## gman40

Here is the link to the site.  Basically is it Tretinoin and Minoxidil combination with a proprietary blend of natural herbal extracts to further reduce levels of DHT.  It sounds like all the others.

https://www.baldspot.com/the-forumlas/safety/

----------


## devilsmaycry

Can is stop using it after hair is regrown.

----------

